# Eskimo Augers??



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

After hearing Cabelas and a few other people saying they won't carry Eskimo's anymore, I'm just wondering what your take is on them? I've had good luck with mine and would buy another. The only feature i don't like is the plastic parts they put on them. Every season i'm buying something to be replaced.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know why Cabela's would say that they have more problems with Eskimo Augers.
For several years now Eskimo has used the same brand motor ar Strikemaster uses.

Three years ago, I had an Eskimo that had a problem starting and I had it replaced with the newer model with the different motor and the auger works great.

Small 2 stroke motors are not great motors and many of them will develope problems.
This is the case with any small 2 stroke motor.
Now try using one in cold weather and they are even harder to start and keep running.

Yes I would buy another Eskimo when the time comes.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

My eskimo auger is great . I hope I don't have to buy one for along time. but I would buy another


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I have an Eskimo manual auger and I like it just fine!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

So who has all the dirt on the Eskimo's?


----------



## Tallone_ut (Jan 5, 2009)

I've had my Eskimo for over 10 years and other then cutting edges, this was the first year I had to replace anything: gas tank assembly. I've had no other problems and would gladly buy another.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure what you mean but as I have said before, Eskimo had some problems with some of the motors that they used to use.
For the past 3 or so years, Eskimo has been using Tecumseh motors, the same as Strikemaster uses on most of their augers.


----------



## Tallone_ut (Jan 5, 2009)

Grandpa D said:


> I'm not sure what you mean but as I have said before, Eskimo had some problems with some of the motors that they used to use.
> For the past 3 or so years, Eskimo has been using Tecumseh motors, the same as Strikemaster uses on most of their augers.


GrandPa D, do you know if Eskimo stopped using Tecumseh for a while? Like I stated above, I've had mine for quite a while, and it has a Tecumseh motor.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Tallone_ut said:


> [quote="Grandpa D":2mj34suw]I'm not sure what you mean but as I have said before, Eskimo had some problems with some of the motors that they used to use.
> For the past 3 or so years, Eskimo has been using Tecumseh motors, the same as Strikemaster uses on most of their augers.


GrandPa D, do you know if Eskimo stopped using Tecumseh for a while? Like I stated above, I've had mine for quite a while, and it has a Tecumseh motor.[/quote:2mj34suw]

They didn't stop using them but they had a few models that used a different motor.
They have been dubbed the weed eater motors.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

My new one has some sort of "viper" engine..... The good thing is it did start up first pull this morning in the snow... That is what I was looking for!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Small 2stroke motors are tricky. Like on my lawn edger, I went through 3 of the MTD, Weed Eater and Poulans before I realized that every single piece of trash is made by the exact same company. I came to think it was normal to have to pull 20 times until I saw my neighbor's start in 2 pulls. I bought an Echo that same day for about $200+ and never looked back, definitely worth the price. My dad has an Eskimo Mako 10" purchased from SW about 5 years ago only had one problem with it ever. It has a Tecumseh engine, I think almost all winter type engines (snow blowers too) are Tecumseh for their cast iron sleeve or something like that is why most are Tecumseh was my understanding. The only problem we ever had with the auger was that the starter pull would not retract one day, impossible to fix on the ice, always a good idea to test it that day before leaving. Fortunately, some nearby fishermen let us use their identical auger. It always starts with 3-5 pulls. I found several hits of Eskimo issues for those who are interested 
http://www.icefishingchat.com/viewtopic.php?t=4150
http://www.fishingminnesota.com/forum/u ... r_problems


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

The only time mine has not worked is due to user error. I love it.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

We used my friends "Mora" by Eskimo yesterday it worked flawlessly. I'd buy one in a minute.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

I have an Eskimo Barricuda manual Auger and Man, It Polishes the ice Beautiful. If I ever want to Polish the ice instead of cut through it I bring the Eskimo. Its for sale 20 bucks with new blades.
I had a Mora 7 inch fold in half one, lasted for years. Just gave it away and got a new Mora one for x-mas. I am a Eskimo Hater. Except for my Eskimo shelter, the shelter is great


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

Funny. On another ice fishing forum (frequented by a lot of Great Lakes fisherman), the question was posed as to which auger brand they prefer. The responses were in favor of Jiffy, 5 to 1 over Strikemaster, and Eskimo was only mentioned a couple of times (of over 50 responses) I think it is a local thing. People see and hear what the other local fisherman use, and buy the same.....and it perpetuates itself. I would guess that Jiffy, Strikemaster and Eskimo are all fine. I personally use a Strikemaster. I love it, but prefer the chipper blade over the lazer type.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I recently had a problem with my mak043 I busted the throttle handle off in transport. It some how tweeked the throttle to where the drive was instantly engaged when starting the auger. 

After calling Eskimo ( Arisdam ) Here what I've concluded 

1. Depending on Year & Model some were made with Tecumseh Engines & some with Arisdam (Viper) Engine. 
(Tecumseh engines start with model # T, H, & L were the Arisdam with be like M43)

2. The people at Arisdam were extremely friendly I spoke with a Gal Nat who sent me out all the parts I need and basically said we will either send a shop payment directly or reimburse you for any repairs & labor charges

3. Down side the only authorized shop that's listed with Arisdam is in Cedar City most small engine shops in utah with work on Tecumseh engines but not the Viper Engines. Arisdam will work with non authorized shops but trying to find one that works on Viper engines is tough

I did all the work on mine I have a little bit of small engine repair experience and tore apart the engine. From seeing the inside not much different from the old jiffy I owned the Major difference I saw was the throttle choke is make out of plastic so is the carb cover, the air filter is a piece of foam wrapped around more plastic. :evil: :twisted: 

Ive owned my for 2 year now and until now haven't had any trouble I think I why Cabelas is not selling them is there are very few shops in Utah that will work on the Arisdam\Viper Engines
They probably getting allot of greif from people who had mishaps with augers and with no repair shops near the slc metro area I can see why they stopped selling them 

If you have any trouble with your let me know I can try to help you fix it but Im learning my self :lol:


----------

